# 2012 7th Annual Georgia State Bowfishing Championship - Lake Russell,GA



## RiverCat (Mar 30, 2012)

Its getting that time again.......

The GBA will be hosting its 2012 7th Annual Georgia State Bowfishing Championship on Lake Russell,GA.

If anyone has any questions please post them up or contact me.


----------



## creeksidelc (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Michael (Apr 19, 2012)




----------

